# Computer help please.



## rgp (Jul 16, 2021)

Some time back, my screen went to a black background, not sure why . First, I would like to get back to the normal white / blue , and so far have found no way .

But ........ my second concern is. In email, I have lost the ability to 'mass' delete. I can only delete by clicking on each email one @ a time. .......... I now have over 7[seven] hundred in my promotional tab !! A very long P.I.A. process.

Any ideas ? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 16, 2021)

Buy an iPad and dump the computer……


----------



## Devi (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't know that I can help, but could you specify:

- whether you have a Mac, PC with Windows, or Linux
- what happened just before your screen went to a black background? Did you change it yourself? Is this affecting the whole computer or just your browser?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Buy an iPad and dump the computer……


The industry loves you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm sure an F-key can solve the problem, but refer to Devi's post. Also, is it Windows 10?


----------



## Della (Jul 16, 2021)

Every few weeks my husband comes home and I tell him I broke the computer.  I go ahead fixing dinner and by the time it's ready the computer is fixed!  You should have married a programmer, Murrmurr!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

Della said:


> Every few weeks my husband comes home and I tell him I broke the computer.  I go ahead fixing dinner and by the time it's ready the computer is fixed!  You should have married a programmer, Murrmurr!


One of my nephews works for Intel - I'm good.


----------



## Devi (Jul 16, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Buy an iPad and dump the computer……


Yeah, but I love my 32 inch monitor.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

Rgp, Try pressing and holding the power button for about 10 seconds to shut down the device. Then press the power button again to restart. (If you had documents open, you might lose unsaved content.)


----------



## Devi (Jul 16, 2021)

rgp said:


> I would like to get back to the normal white / blue , and so far have found no way .


Okay. _What_ is white/blue?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

The mass deletion can be done by selecting the first email or item that you want to delete. Then, while pressing the CTRL key, also press the shift key and then click on the last item to be deleted. Try this for the black background fix. 



  If you can't understand him very well, use CC.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> Okay. _What_ is white/blue?


I think he means the default colors.


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm sure an F-key can solve the problem, but refer to Devi's post. Also, is it Windows 10?



 Which F-key <grin> 

Sorry, I should have included that it is a Dell laptop,and it is windows 10.


----------



## Devi (Jul 17, 2021)

Here are a whole lot of solutions for the Dell laptop black screen issue:
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=Dell+laptop+turned+screen+black&ia=web


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2021)

Devi said:


> I don't know that I can help, but could you specify:
> 
> - whether you have a Mac, PC with Windows, or Linux
> - what happened just before your screen went to a black background? Did you change it yourself? Is this affecting the whole computer or just your browser?



 Dell laptop , windows 10.

 I just opended it one morning, had a hard time logging in....and when I got in it, was all black background , and for the most part yellow font on the screen. [ in places where it says, forum,search,attach files, etc.]

 My email has not been right since then either. And it is slower than an turttle. 

I have searched 'settings' nothing I have tried has helped.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 17, 2021)

rgp said:


> Which F-key <grin>


Your guess is as good (or bad) as mine.


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Rgp, Try pressing and holding the power button for about 10 seconds to shut down the device. Then press the power button again to restart. (If you had documents open, you might lose unsaved content.)



Tried that, no help.


----------



## Devi (Jul 17, 2021)

Slow does not sound good.

Did you check the link I posted earlier?
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=Dell+laptop+turned+screen+black&ia=web


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2021)

Devi said:


> Okay. _What_ is white/blue?



 My background was white, and the borders were blue.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2021)

This video may help @rgp, good luck.


----------



## Chet (Jul 17, 2021)

Try opening the case and disconnect the battery for a while, then hook it up and retry. My HP once got hung up somehow and that worked.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

did you try searching for a youtube video with google or duckduckgo etc?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 17, 2021)

Son Mike's computer once turned black screen and locked up some when Mimi (wife) spilled part of a glass of Chablis  on it.  We brought it inside and I set up a vortex fan on it and turned it in different directions after 10 minutes or so...it worked to restore it!  

How's the humidity in your house?  Might try a fan for a while and see...computers don't jive with liquid "air you can wear" either...lol.


----------



## rgp (Jul 17, 2021)

I thought I posted this once already ??? 

Anyway, I followed the tutorial posted by SeaBreeze , and I now have normal color, and my mass delete is back. 

Thank You  SeaBreeze ! And too all that made suggestions and offered help.

 Now I am going to "clean-up" some other sections, and see if that will help with the overall speed ?

 If this turns out to be a double post ........ I really don't know why.


----------



## Devi (Jul 17, 2021)

Re your computer getting slow, are you using an anti-virus program? Viruses and malware can slow down your computer. A good scan may help.


----------



## rgp (Jul 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> Re your computer getting slow, are you using an anti-virus program? Viruses and malware can slow down your computer. A good scan may help.



 No, I'm not. Now that it is so much improved ..... I'll look into one. Thanks.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 18, 2021)

rgp said:


> No, I'm not. Now that it is so much improved ..... I'll look into one. Thanks.


I'm glad that you are back to "normal," rgp. The computer speak suggestions went right over my head. A Browser? A What? 
I like the F-key idea, I do a lot of that when the computer plays up. Questions like, "What are you running on?" Nike trainers of course. "No your computer, what does it run on?" Electricity you silly arse, and I thought that I was computer illiterate.

The sound on my computer turns itself off. I know how to restore it but it will go off again. My computer 'expert' has had a look, got the sound back and before he had left, it went off again. When the computer starts up, it has always magically restored the sound, only for it to go off at some point, just to annoy me and demonstrate that it's so much more clever than I am.

It has become so common that I don't even bother with it anymore, I just restore the sound if someone has posted a song or something amusing. Can I say that if anyone does have a suggestion, I like the quote by Mark Harmon as, Gibbs in NCIS, when he stares at McGee, who has just gone off on one of his techno-babble rants: "In English, McGee!"


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 18, 2021)

I am somewhat familiar with computers. I have fixed many problems friends had with computer. BUT I cannot fix any problems people have with their computers if I do not have it in my hands, mostly because you are to illiterate about computers to describe the problem enough for me to understand what your problems is...so my best advice,,, take the ^*(($$( to a local shop so the tech their can have hands on and fix your problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 18, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> so my best advice,,, take the ^*(($$( to a local shop so the tech their can have hands on and fix your problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As I said in my post, I did that, he fixed the problem, then the problem reappeared. Not even tech savvy geeks have all the answers.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 18, 2021)

and I say true enough, most 'tech savvy geeks' are not all that. I have fixed problems those quote could not...oh and as an aside I have fixed mechanical problems with my car that 'mechanics' could not!!


----------



## Devi (Jul 18, 2021)

A *browser* is a program that you browse (or surf) the Internet with. You're using one to post here. Common ones are Microsoft Edge, Firefox, etc.


----------



## Chet (Jul 18, 2021)

I think Microsoft intentionally puts little bugaboos in their operating systems so that eventually you get tired and upgrade to a new operating system which of course would carry other bugaboos. Planned obsolescence.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 20, 2021)

bugaboos? strangest thing but computers are the dumbest things in the world...they only know two things..... zero and one


----------



## rgp (Jul 22, 2021)

More computer help please ......... Hope I don't wearout my welcome here 

Why does this thing just stop, when I'm scrolling ? Up or down, doesn't matter, it just stops, then after a minute or so, sometimes seconds, it moves again.

Dell laptop, windows 10, about seven-eight years old.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 22, 2021)

it stops because it is still loading and it is taking up all the computer power to do so,,,,


----------



## rgp (Jul 23, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> it stops because it is still loading and it is taking up all the computer power to do so,,,,



 Can _ correct it ? If so how ?_


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 23, 2021)

yes if you can follow directions........
go into browser settings and uncheck anything that says autoplay as most browsers will play videos while loading. also click the delete history button.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 24, 2021)

as an update to the slow loading problem above....the new ipv6/html5 programming now has the ability to lock your computer for a time while it loads its advertisement. someone has to pay for the internet and you as a surfer suffer that payment by allowing those ads to play on your computer....advertising is BIG buiness.. without doing much more research I dont know if you can block all the ads. it dosnt matter which browser you are using your search engine is still likely some google product,try www.duckduckgo.com


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 24, 2021)

more advice....
there are two ways to restart your computer.
1. warmboot.....just click the restart icon. this is not the best way...there are programs called tsr(terminate and stay resident) that will remain in high memory. 
2. coldboot..the best way.turn off the computer for at least twenty seconds.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> Which F-key <grin>
> 
> Sorry, I should have included that it is a Dell laptop,and it is windows 10.


Call Microsoft like I did this weekend and they solved my issue and did all the work


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 14, 2021)

rgp said:


> Some time back, my screen went to a black background, not sure why . First, I would like to get back to the normal white / blue , and so far have found no way .
> 
> But ........ my second concern is. In email, I have lost the ability to 'mass' delete. I can only delete by clicking on each email one @ a time. .......... I now have over 7[seven] hundred in my promotional tab !! A very long P.I.A. process.
> 
> Any ideas ? Any help appreciated.


on all delimmas-unplug -hold to power button while unplugged and router too.....for some minutes ...plug back in and reboot......


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 14, 2021)

rgp said:


> Some time back, my screen went to a black background, not sure why . First, I would like to get back to the normal white / blue , and so far have found no way .
> 
> But ........ my second concern is. In email, I have lost the ability to 'mass' delete. I can only delete by clicking on each email one @ a time. .......... I now have over 7[seven] hundred in my promotional tab !! A very long P.I.A. process.
> 
> Any ideas ? Any help appreciated.


Maybe it happened because you called my two favorite artists "screech queens".  Karma is a bitch.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2021)

rgp said:


> Some time back, my screen went to a black background, not sure why . First, I would like to get back to the normal white / blue , and so far have found no way .
> 
> But ........ my second concern is. In email, I have lost the ability to 'mass' delete. I can only delete by clicking on each email one @ a time. .......... I now have over 7[seven] hundred in my promotional tab !! A very long P.I.A. process.
> 
> Any ideas ? Any help appreciated.


Go the the upper right hand corner *(...)* when you are on line click it then click on *Settings* in the right column then on the left column click *Appearance*


----------



## kburra (Nov 14, 2021)

A good idea also when PC running fine is to create a RESTORE point, (me once a week)then if anything goes pear shaped can always revert back to a previous date when all was well. Microsoft are notorious for messing up computers with some of their updates!!


----------



## rgp (Nov 18, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Maybe it happened because you called my two favorite artists "screech queens".  Karma is a bitch.



 ya mean I have to wait till they learn to sing ??? Bummer.....


----------

